# Studio Space in Dallas for CHEAP



## mrmoston (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello I hope this is posted in the right place

Renting a new studio in downtown dallas on main street. 

Studio Features: 1000 square feet, fitted kitchen, open floor plan, bathroom, changing room, vaulted ceilings, secure area, privacy, free wi fi, cable tv, lounge area

Rates:

Half day (4 hours) $100 Fully equipped w/ lights, stands, soft boxes, backdrops.
Full day (8 hours) $150 Fully equipped

Hourly rates are available as well as monthly agreements with a contract.

If anyone has any questions please let me know, Im glad to be apart of this community

Thanks

Wes


----------



## smokinphoto (Aug 4, 2010)

Wes
I've  a buddy in that area so I'll keep a eye out to see if he is interested.


----------



## smokinphoto (Aug 4, 2010)

Wes
I've  a buddy in that area so I'll keep a eye out to see if he is interested.


----------



## smokinphoto (Aug 4, 2010)

Wes
I've  a buddy in that area so I'll keep a eye out to see if he is interested. Your studio does sound pretty darn amazing.


----------



## smokinphoto (Aug 4, 2010)

.delete


----------



## mrmoston (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks man, Yeah i decided to rent it out when my father (the photographer) was always complaining about either never having space or when he did find a studio they were charging $50-$100 an hour ! ! ! ! that's just greedy and most of the time that price is just for a bare room lol

thanks again for the interest, looking forward to hearing from you


----------



## waynegs (Aug 9, 2010)

Do you have any photos of the space you can post?


----------



## ForeverScene (Sep 23, 2010)

Hello!

I have been looking for a good priced photography studio for a while now! I shoot photos for my eBay store. Please contact me regarding hourly prices for business hours and weekend hours. 

Looking forward to hearing from you! 

- ForeverScene


----------



## agarcia (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi!

i am currently working on getting a portfolio put together and would love to use the studio space for a day to get some shots.


----------



## clarkperkins (Jan 28, 2011)

I am interested in looking at the studio space.


----------



## dnavarrojr (Jan 29, 2011)

Man, I wish you were up here in Kansas...  I have outgrown my home studio and I've been looking to share space with someone.


----------



## perrydesigns (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey Wes, can you post the address or leave some sort of contact information. I'm in Arlington and I sooooo need a space to rent monthly. Please respond back.

AP
Arlington,Tx


----------



## KmH (Feb 10, 2011)

Wes'  Last Activity: 08-04-2010 01:30 AM .

He didn't put any contact info in his profile either.

In any event you could look in the phone book and his comment "I'm glad to be apart [sic] of this community." would seem to have been disingenuous.


----------



## pictures (Feb 20, 2011)

whats the location of the studio?   I am interested in renting


----------



## ohmyjenny (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm very interested in renting. Please let me know the details.


----------



## Rosshole (Sep 8, 2011)

the OP is from 13 months ago...


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 8, 2011)

You guys are responding to a 2010 thread.

You may want to try the folks at Bolt productions:

1346 Chemical Street, Dallas 
 (214) 234-8423

http://maps.google.com/maps/place?h...ap-marker-link&resnum=1&sqi=2&ved=0CF4QrwswAA


----------



## KmH (Sep 8, 2011)

ohmyjenny said:


> I'm very interested in renting. Please let me know the details.



The details are in the OP. Unfortunately, the member that was advertising rental of the studio's profile indicates they haven't been active on TPF for a year now - Last Activity: *08-04-2010* 01:30 AM



> Renting a new studio in downtown dallas on main street.
> 
> Studio Features: 1000 square feet, fitted kitchen, open floor plan, bathroom, changing room, vaulted ceilings, secure area, privacy, free wi fi, cable tv, lounge area
> 
> ...


----------



## lightouchimage (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi, Wes.
I'm looking for studio in Dallas area to rent for all day on a Sunday.
Please let me know if your studio still available.

Alex.


----------



## raider (Nov 23, 2011)

wow


----------

